
Link Prediction in Knowledge Graph – Intuition Behind TransE - pyvandenbussche
http://pyvandenbussche.info/2017/translating-embeddings-transe/
======
pyvandenbussche
In this post I present Translating Embeddings (TransE), a method for the
prediction of missing relationships in knowledge graphs. I focus on presenting
the intuition behind this method by the help of explanatory animations.

